# Heading to Oregon



## LilMa (Aug 2, 2009)

on Monday, my boyfriend and I are driving from Clarksville, TN to Portland, OR on monday, well tomorrow, and I am pretty stoked! Does anyone have any advice about traveling 2,134 miles, other than the basic common sense details??


----------



## stove (Aug 2, 2009)

lots o pot?


----------



## flashinglights (Aug 2, 2009)

hmm...long car trips... I've done up to 7000 miles on one trip, and there's not much really to point out, except:

Depending on which way you go, you may pass signs on the highway/freeway that say "Last gas station for 60 miles" or such. Do not ignore these signs. Because sometimes even after the 60 miles, the next station will be out of gas if it's the wrong day (this happened to me in northern Idaho). I gas up if I'm under a half tank on long trips like that.

Other than that, just don't try to drive fatigued, trade off driving duties and/or sleep whenever you feel the need.


----------



## moe (Aug 4, 2009)

good luck!=]


----------



## LilMa (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your input and find it very informative. I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Gudj (Aug 9, 2009)

More cruise control, less energy drinks. 
Make sure not to eat bullshit either, bring vegetables.


----------



## LilMa (Aug 9, 2009)

[Widerstand] I do like the rougher edges of town, although I am worried about the whole bad employment stance. but I am sure I can make do =]
[Gudji] haha, I wish my car had cruise control! I don't do anything 'energy' wise, that shit is terrible for you. and I am damn gung-ho on bringing veggies, ESP carrots mmmhmmm.


----------

